# Primitive Weapons Game



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Alright, not everyone can stock up on guns and bullets. We know that. However, primitive weapons are easier to get ahold of. My question is, which one are best for which situations? I know muzzleloaders and spears and bow and arrows are good for huntin. I dont mean that. I mean in cities or while travelin or just anything. Points will be awarded for the best answers. Have fun!!


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

A Bo staff would be my 1st choice if I had to get "primitive".


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

How about sling shots, wrist rockets?


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cross bow unless "bow" above covers that.


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

cazetofamo said:


> Alright, not everyone can stock up on guns and bullets. We know that. However, primitive weapons are easier to get ahold of. My question is, which one are best for which situations? I know muzzleloaders and spears and bow and arrows are good for huntin. I dont mean that. I mean in cities or while travelin or just anything. Points will be awarded for the best answers. Have fun!!


Blow Guns. They can be very silent and deadly.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Alright lets see. U all get half credit cuz yall forget, i asked for situations also.

Claymore5150: 5 pts
Mdprepper: 5pts
Moby76065:5pts
Fireman4c: 5pts

Keep up the good work. 

Hey admin, if u see this how bout a kool title for whoever wins! How bout Official Primitive Weapons Master???


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ataltel. (A primitive spear thrower).
Baseball bat .ie. (club)
Ax. Hatchet. Tomahawk. Knife. Thrown rock.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

An atlatl, Good for sniping sideways gun holding gang bangers while they empty the mag around you.

what do I get to redeem my points for ?If it is fame I am already a ledgend in my own mind.:droolie:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When the ammo runs out I intend to get a very bad cold and then cough on my enemies.

If that doesn't work I will throw sand in their eyes and and jump on them like an angry spider monkey.

If that doesn't work I will dress up like a female rabbit and then...no wait that was Bugs Bunny. Never mind.


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

cazetofamo said:


> Alright lets see. U all get half credit cuz yall forget, i asked for situations also.
> 
> Claymore5150: 5 pts
> Mdprepper: 5pts
> ...


Ok how about the Zombie break out! You find a 3 foot piece of 1 1/2 pipe a Tee two pipe nipples and 2 caps. Put them all together and you have one heck of a brain basher!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Alright, while this is totally impractical, i got one hell of a laugh, so Sentry18, 15pts
Md1911: 10 pts(didnt give me reasons)
Tirediron: 15pts
Fireman4c: 15pts which gives u a total of 20


----------



## josephmrtn (Sep 18, 2012)

hmmm lets c...... an axe! gr8 for chopping zombies (or executions ) lol also if u have a bunch they would b really cool to throw at em


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

josephmrtn;194144if u have a bunch they would b really cool to throw at em[/QUOTE said:


> That's what Tomahawks are for!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

How bout homemade blow gun darts made from Q-tips and sewing needles.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

An icicle, easy and free to get. No FFL background check needed. Stab thrust throw and use as a club

Damage and injuries caused by icicles

Icicles can pose both safety and structural dangers.[2] Icicles that hang from an object may fall and cause injury and/or damage to whomever or whatever is below them. In addition, ice deposits can be heavy. If enough icicles form on an object, the weight of the ice can severely damage the structural integrity of the object and may cause the object to break.

The story of an English youth who was killed by a falling icicle in 1776 has been often recounted.[3][4][5][6]

Armstrong, the scientist from the National Snow and Ice Data Center, told a journalist, "Another twist is very large icicles falling from cliffs along highways hitting cars. Where I used to work doing avalanche hazard assessment and forecasting along U.S. Highway 550 in southwestern Colorado, icicles have fallen and destroyed passing cars."[1]

In 2010, five people were killed and 150 injured by icicles in Saint Petersburg, Russia after a heavy snow that also caused apartment block roofs to collapse, as well as creating water damage to private homes and to the National Library of Russia.[7]

Kathleen F. Jones of the U.S. Army Cold Regions Research and Engineering Laboratory states, "The combination of the ice load and the wind on ice load can break wires, cross arms, and poles and/or other supporting structures. Damage associated with icicles on roofs may be to vehicles parked next to the overhang. Icicles on roofs are also often associated with ice dams that may cause water to infiltrate under the shingles with possible water damage to the house or building and its contents."[1]


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I could also launch icicles with the atlatl, but if it is cold the gang bangers might not be as easy of targets, this is a whole new twist on icebullets. For long range or groups I might magiver a treboche and hurle some nasty stuff


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Compound bow and 50 bolts.
Slingshot and at least 500 marbles.
My head hunter machete.
Black powder ANYTHING!

HEH..a Nagant and a Lee loader.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Starting fluid or carb cleaner and a lighter.... Instant flame thrower.

And maybe a few cocktails to throw around.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Having limited supplies here, I went with your standard bolo with cactus pads on the ends.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Josephmrtn: 10 pts
Biobacon: 15 pts
Ezmerelda: 5 pts
Magnus: 15 pts
Tirediron: 10 pts
Hiwall: 10pts
Cnsper: 5 pts
Frikennewguy: 5 pts


----------



## Amadeaus (Oct 24, 2011)

Matock, shovel, stone knives, deer antler, flashlight empty gun, belt, canteen on a strap.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Boer Spear will let you do everything a bo staff will do and add benefits of a thrusting slashing weapon with impressive reach keep the hordes of black Friday Sheeple from stampeding over you and get you your respectful space. And if you just gotta it can be thrown however far your arm can loft it. Would probably be a first assembled from whatever study 5 or 6 ft shaft I can find if lucky maybe one of those "unbreakable" fiberglass shovel or hoe handles and a head of whatever comes to hand maybe a peice of pipe just right to fit over one end then split it on one side pound it open sharpen and use till somthing beter comes along. while I"m making it a good ole fashioned sledge hammer as both a tool and a weapon once you knockem down with the light end a good whack with the heavy end will put the lights out. Once I have my spear I can take my time making a Bow, Atlatl or some other ranged weapon. OH and a nice peice of piano wire with a couple hands incase any of those Gang bangers that still have ammo around be sneaky get behind em use your Garrote and take that jammy!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

For people trying to stampede your garden when SHTF, multiple barreled potato guns with spiked potatoes (use thorns): may not kill, but definitely protects the garden! Lmao!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Small sized catapult loaded with hornets nests! That will keep intruders at bay


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Old school sling (David & Goliath)
Cane with brass head
Gerber Brush Thinner
Tomahawk and knife combo
Can of hornet spray
1"nut on the end of 4' of paracord


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

For primitive I would look at history and copy the weapons of the best primitive infantry I could find; the Roman soldier. So that means I would have a Gladius, shield and short throwing spear.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

could a poop fire bomb in a glass be thrown to keep someone at bay?? like a sloppy goo of kerosene n crap mixture, put in a nice micro-brew bottle, wick, light n throw ..stinky fire bound to cause infected cuts n burns..

how bout for close contact a sh*t shank... or sh*t on a blade? 

I know where people hide them if they wana keep their hands free..hee hee

well a shank anyways...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Leather gauntlets, covered in rubber cement and rolled in broken glass.if he grabs your hands,you peel his palms!
Chainsaw chain with a grip.
1X1 oak strip with safety razors bolted on like an Aztec mace!
Stainless steel ice pick covered in syrup, then rolled in citric acid.[ever get lemon juice in a fresh cut?]
Squirt gun full of drainbuster or battery acid.aim for the eyes.

Follow any of the above up with a tomahawk or a throat stomp!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

ooh!! 

what about a big whip with razor blades attached or sown on the end and they are dipped in sh*t or dead thing goo....that'd be evil too..better know how to use it though...

I like the water gun idea filled with drain buster or acid..I imagine the gun wouldnt last long but what fun n chaos that would cause...:sssh:


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Baseball bat with nails in the end.
Plastic bat filled with sand or rocks.
Darts or arrows/bolts with venom on them.
Maybe not so primitive...


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Jawbone with teeth to make long gash wounds

Corkscrew for eyeball removal


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody pick "a big ol' rock" yet?


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Cat-o-nine tails
Wire coins together for a sword/whip (used by conquistadors on Aztecs)
Rabbit stick
Chinese stars
Throwing knives and axes
Napalm
Good ol fashion war club


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Shillelaghs 
Iroquois war club
Mace (as in medieval)
Battle hammer (medieval)
Chain
Flail
Sickle
Blowgun


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> How about sling shots, wrist rockets?


*BAck during the late great unpleasantness called the "Nam" the spooks were going crazy coming up with new bad things..

One that I know they tried but I can't say how it worked out for them was the Wrist Rocket but it was set up to cradle a very thin light weight arroe with a very nasty broad head, I never heard or saw how it wne but always had plans to try it. Another one the suppressed 12 ga shotgun. Never heard anything back on it but I know there are some being made today. *


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Piano wire .


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> *BAck during the late great unpleasantness called the "Nam" the spooks were going crazy coming up with new bad things..
> 
> One that I know they tried but I can't say how it worked out for them was the Wrist Rocket but it was set up to cradle a very thin light weight arroe with a very nasty broad head, I never heard or saw how it wne but always had plans to try it. Another one the suppressed 12 ga shotgun. Never heard anything back on it but I know there are some being made today. *


Saw a silent shotgun shell once,but due to the way it was made it could only deliver either a dart or 5 00 buck pellets.


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

How 'bout a gunny sack full of copperheads, cotton mouths and your pick of any or all the breeds of rattlesnake. Sew a handle on the bottom of the sack and sling them out on any advancing mob. For individual use, have single snake sacks. You could even have bags full of brown recluse or black widow spiders. For fixed site defense you may have snake pits around the perimiter. Probably many other ways to use snakes. Even if they don't bite they scare the do-do out of unsuspecting malcontents.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm very fond of the utility and weapon value of halberds, pole-axes and similar weapons. Once my ammunition runs out, assuming I make it that long, I'll be rocking a brush axe with a bolt in the base ground down to a point for glass-breaking.

Other than that, I'm with Magus. DOes the Nagant count as a "primitive weapon"? Once it's out of ammo, it makes a pretty nominal fighting spear.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Amadeus: 20 pts
Jsriley5: 30 prs
Startingout-Blair: 25 pts
Boomy: 55 pts
Semperscott: 15 pts
Hooch: 20 pts
Magus: 35 pts
Cengasser: 15 pts
Fondini: 15 pts
HozayBuck: 20 pts
Friknnewguy: 5 pts
Trooper0366: 25 pts
Redtail: 25 pts


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

ANd what about the utility of thrown objects?
THink about old fogies. Back in my day, we didn't have Magpul, all we had was a stick and a rock. 
I was watching John Carpenter's "Ghosts of Mars" a few nights ago, in which a set of possessed Martian colonists use a lot of improvised weapons against a small security detachment armed with firearms and a small amount of ammunition. 
One of the weapons that stood out to me was a modified jai-alai scoop modified to throw a circular saw blade. 
Perhaps not that practical in the real world, but the jai-alai scoop *do* exploit some very peculiar geometries to accelerate a potentially lethal projectile to definitely lethal velocities. 
It's not hard to cast bullets for a black-powder gun, but how about casting slugs to be thrown from a modified jai-alai scoop? You could throw all kinds of things, lawnmower wheels, handfuls of glass marbles, balls of concrete or lead alloy, hand grenades (improvised or manufactured) or jars full of autoincendiary mixture, gelled fuel, dog crap and rusty nails, or even wrapped in foam and containing an important message. And best of all, it's both silent and has a much shallower learning curve than the atlatl that so many people seem to have latched onto, except it uses almost exactly the same principle to "fire".


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Redtail said:


> ANd what about the utility of thrown objects?
> THink about old fogies. Back in my day, we didn't have Magpul, all we had was a stick and a rock.
> I was watching John Carpenter's "Ghosts of Mars" a few nights ago, in which a set of possessed Martian colonists use a lot of improvised weapons against a small security detachment armed with firearms and a small amount of ammunition.
> One of the weapons that stood out to me was a modified jai-alai scoop modified to throw a circular saw blade.
> ...


Heck, I bet you could even use your jai-alai scoup to launch snakes with.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

i like hoochs fecal matter matter fire cocktail concept... 

ok, lets put a new spin on it...

ingredients:
glass jar filled with metal bits and fecal matter
car airbag detonator (should be plenty of these laying around)
capacitor (found in various electronics, cars, ect...)
toggle switch
fishing line (tripwire)

mix carefully, used for perimeter defense, or modified for crowd dispersal...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

o0o0o me likey!

Skillsaw blade launching crossbow!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Perimeter security.....punji sticks and poop . Teotwaki while at bar and unarmed......sock and cue ball. Silent zombie brain basher......aluminum bat cut open stuffed with lead weight so it slides when swung and securely recapped. Interrogation of dangerous low life......hot coals, straight razor, pliers. Annoying people in your bunker.......stinkeye and mre farts. Mob defense.......molotov cocktails and handfulls of nutbusters (12 gauge shells with eraser glued over primer/nail in eraser over primer/ cardboard fins on non metal end/ throw handfulls in air over crowd/ nail lands down/blows up a short way/nutbuster)


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Heck, I'm SCAdian, so I'm already equipped. I assume we are talking melee against a few (say, no more than 10). I already have my armor, helmet, shield, and a pair of guantlets. For range I have a crossbow, in closer I have a 7' boar spear. At closer range I have a really good damascus Godfred sword and a decent flanged mace. And I've been fighting like this for 22 years.

I rather suspect most hood-rats in the cities would take one look at me and decide somebody else looks like a great target!

John


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

Living in Trinidad, I actually cannot get my hands on a legal firearm at all, believe it or not. The registration process and interviews (yes, interviews) can take up to a year, and then you still will probably get turned down.

To try to get around this I have a speargun (only one spear, working on getting more, hard to get those, too), slingshot with ball bearings, homemade PVC bow and 3 arrows, and throwing knives - 9 of 'em.

Metal shower curtain railing (a light one) with a small pointed knife (preferably double-edged) firmly duct taped to the end makes a handy spear - make sure it's longer than you are tall, or you could take out an eye.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

My best weapon is my brain. I'll use my small, tightly closed, umbrella as a sap if someone gets too close, if that doesn't stop him/her I'll have my keys between my fingers and use those to rake the eyes/face or any other exposed skin. The hair brush in my purse has a hair sprayer built into the handle; I can use that to temporarily blind someone. My purse is small, carries nothing of real value, weighs a couple of pounds, and has long, sturdy straps. If I start swinging that, folks are going to feel some pain. 

If it comes to root hog or die, I can bite, elbow, stomp insteps, pull hair, knee groins and gouge long strips of skin off with my fingernails. I'm anything but helpless or weaponless even though I look like a fat old lady. 

Lord help any trucker who leaves his truck running, if I'm in a position where I have to get out of Dodge fast and can't get back to my car. I'll throw a rock through the passenger window, unlock the door, climb over the jump seat, release the brakes and start grabbing gears. I may even get lucky and drive away with a loaded reefer full of groceries. 

That truck will be a weapon, just as my vehicle is a weapon, if necessary. There are weapons everywhere. It just takes a brain to see the possibilities.


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

Last night in my martial arts class, we used hardback books as part of our improvised weapons training. It was pretty impressive to see what can be done with a book.

Some highlights: hold the book with the open side toward your hand or fingers so that it won't open up while you are using it (hit with the spine, flat, or corners). The easiest, most natural strike is to cross the book over toward your opposite shoulder and swing your arm similarly to how you would throw a Frisbee, but don't let go. Any of the surfaces make good strikes, but the corners are seriously effective. Don't forget the good, old standby - use both hands on the open side of the book and hit with the spine. You can also judiciously use the flat surface of the front or back of the book to your advantage.

I like atlatl, but am not extremely precise with it yet. Flint or chert chips (obsidian, if it is a natural material in your area) can be easily imbedded in a length of sturdy stick to make a viscious saw. If you have lots of time, sharp sticks in the bottom of a covered pit can also be quite effective. I have used bolos with mixed results, a rabbit stick to behead a few stuffed animals, and am currently working on gaining a bit of mastery of blow guns and axe/knife throwing.

Bolos, atlatl, rabbit stick, rockfall, etc. all make for a pretty good distance defense. If things get up close and personal, I prefer a blade of some sort, whether metal or flint. But if you don't see the attack coming, then I do love the improvised weapons stuff. Last week we learned how to kill someone with a purse or backpack.

(Can you tell I love Improvised Weapons Day?)


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Cold Steel Natchez bowie knife - Longer than the usual bowie, well balanced, good for close in conflicts

Cold Steel 1860 Heavy Calvary saber - for a longer reach and heavy slashing as well as a good point for thrusting

Cold Steel Rifleman's Tomahawk - another close in weapon good for bashing as well as slicing open heads and lopping off arms

Cold Steel 24" Latin machete - classic tool used as a weapon that can disable or kill

Cold Steel Boar Spear - not for throwing but for thrusting and very effective when used in concert with others

javelin spears - these are for throwing. fairly light they can reach out and impale someone and one can carry several, with the boar spear as back up

Lance head and tail w/ash lance shaft - another thrusting weapon that can be used afoot or on a motorcycle or horse

Three rock bolo - can be thrown for some distance as a disabling and tangling device

6' weighted cast net - another disabling device that can tangle up someone long enough to get in a killing blow with another close in weapon

coins, marbles, jacks (as in ball and jacks toy), thumb tacks, push pins or more disabling items to toss into the opponents eyes such as ammonia, bleach, acid, all in spray bottles

Propane torch with pizo ignitor - flame often is enough to dissuade someone, and is very disabling if used on the face of the attacker

Desa International .27 caliber fastener setting tool with strip .27 strip loading - will fire fasteners (nails) quite a distance as a disruption device with some injury capability

Wasp spray - as effective, if not more so, than many bear sprays, with longer range

Weighted swinging cord - with 4 ounce lead sinker on one end it can be swung with some force to dissuade an attacker but only good for a few swings before the attacker takes it away from you or pulls you into range by grabbing and pulling

A heavy belt buckle on a belt - used as above and can often be quite disabling if the buckle is heavy and with thin edges

That's all I can think of at the moment


----------

